# New fishroom building, hung from ceiling!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

We've been moving for past couple weeks into our new place, and this weekend began on the new fishroom. Imagine later in the year be adding another 10ft addition like this one. Was two different tank sizes, 50g longs on bottem that are 18" and 20g longs on top that are 12". The back supports are the same, just front were two different types. 

Each shelf, can be adjusted for height up or down with a wrench, being held up by steel rods, I still need a stool for top ones, am a little short. They were drilled right into the floor joists. Whole project cost maybe $40, few hours, be quicker if didnt have to keep running back for stuff that forgot.



































Underneath, will be couple small ponds for quaratine.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Great idea Marty !
and here I was worried about the weight on my floor joists


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, envious.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Cool idea, Marty! I bet it'll look very modern/sleek when you're done


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, that's odd. Were you just trying to be different, or is there a practical reason you didn't just build conventional stands? I guess you did save some wood this way.

That's not important, though; the real matter at hand is the fact that your basement is obviously haunted!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> That's not important, though; the real matter at hand is the fact that your basement is obviously haunted!


LOL! I saw that too. Funny. :razz:


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey are the two tanks on the bottom oceanic's 75 longs? R.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

He said in the post that they're 50 longs.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL!

Yup their 50g longs. Purchased from www.glasscages.com they came to WI few months ago, and purchased handful of tanks, am pleased with them very much, and deal with them again. am actually waiting for them to come back so can order more 50g longs


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

That looks pretty cool. I'd be a bit concerned about the weight on the floor joists. I see that you're in a corner, so that certainly helps. It just strikes me as a tremendous amount of weight to dead hang.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am waiting for the "CRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASHHH!!!!!!!!!!!"
at abot 3:00 A.M. in the middle of January...
you a crazy boy Marty.......lol


----------



## mykidsmom (Mar 5, 2008)

In the top pic, that "bottom" 2 by 4 looks painful! :shock: Did the little blue ghost do that? :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

mykidsmom said:


> In the top pic, that "bottom" 2 by 4 looks painful! :shock:


lmao. I just noticed that! :razz:

I'm also still slightly confused as to why this is more beneficial than putting them on the floor. Was there a specific reason, Marty? Just curious.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Scuba Kid said:


> I'm also still slightly confused as to why this is more beneficial than putting them on the floor. Was there a specific reason, Marty? Just curious.


Although he may have a different reason, I asked my boyfriend the same thing when I showed him this thread. He shrugged, smiled, and said, "Probably just because he can." Sometimes that's all the reason a man needs.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ha! Everything going well so far. We are adding another 12ft extension on tonite and new tanks arrive this weekend. Moved in 110g stock tank. Will be taking pics with my new camera ! 

Im not too worried about crash, guy who has been helping build this is a professional construction guy, really knows what he's doing, so trust his judgement. 

Should see what he's working on at the university! OMG aquarium eco-systems new system for the university for study of zebra danios, like a multi million dollar project or something. Am working on getting pics of the setup.


----------

